# RMT Lure line breakage



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the RMT lures but I'm finding I am breaking a BUNCH of the trailing hooks off my rigs. I don't know if its defective line, knots or what... I broke 3 more rigs Saturday! That's well over a dozen now. I'm retying new replacement hook rigs but its annoying having to replace them so often.

Am I the only one having this problem?


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not had a problem like this.
How is the like breaking?
By a fish strike?
You may want to go to the Kokanee Forum and ask someone there.
Some of the RMT Staff frequent that site.
http://www.kokaneefishingforum.com/


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i broke three of those trailer hooks off last year, as well. i still managed to do just fine with the one hook, but im not sure what the problem is either. i was catching a lot of cutts, which may have harder mouths than what the squids were designed for...? not sure exactly though. hopefully they get it worked out, cuz this product is awesome!!


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

As an RMT pro staffer, I've used these squids a ton over the last few years. When I first started using pre tied double snells I found that I too was breaking off the trailing hook a lot. I first noticed this while using Shasta Koke-A-Nuts about 5 years ago. Well, over the years I finally realized what was going on. The line in between the two hooks takes a beating. It gets nicked, stretched, and basically ruined quickly. RMT hoochies use about a 10 or 12 lb test flouro, I believe. Well, this is great line for kokes... but even with kokes, in between the hooks takes a beating. Now you hook an occasional Mackinaw, or Cuttthroat, and things only get worse. That spot between the hooks gets torn apart!

So, in order to try to lessen this I upped my leaders to 20# test mono. This did make broken off 2nd hooks less frequent, but it also reduced the rate we were catching fish. I finally learned, after years of frustration, to pre tie a bunch of double snells with 10 lb flouro, and keep them handy. Now after every few fish I check that spot between the hooks. If its nicked or frayed at all... I put the hoochie on a fresh leader. This is kind of a pain, but well worh it to avoid losing fish... and yet keeping the line light and the lure most effective.

I know thats not what people want to hear... but any lure that comes on a pre tied leader is bound to run into this problem. Even when running my 20# mono rigs... cutts and mackinaw do a lot of damage. If you know this going in, you can enjoy some great lures... but, expect to do a little up keep.

If you have any other questions, please send me a PM... or visit http://www.rockymountaintackle.com There are a lot of answers there, as well as contact information for the company.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the acknowledgment.

I taught myself how to tie a pilchard rig using 14lb test. Now I tie up a couple dozen rigs at home and keep them in the boat then when one rig gets beat up I just move everything over to the new hooks. Its working well so far.


-DallanC


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

A buddy I was fishing with had the same problem, I noticed he was always grabing that bottom part with the pliers pretty rough, after adjusting the way he removes the hook from mouth the problem got way better. I think the pliers were damaging the line where it ties around the hook.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem guys. I'm sorry I couldnt get to a reply quicker... but, I havent been on the boards. Last night was the first time I saw your post. In fact, I havent even been fishing due to illness in the family. So, this season is kind of a loss for fishing. But, I think things should be back to normal by ice season! I hope some of you guys get out and slay a few kokes for me! haha A friend of mine slayed them up on Soldier Creek, and I'm hearing that the Gorge is awesome (as usual). Good luck!


----------

